# Lily Camera



## Cu455 (Mar 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vGcH0Bk3hg


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure if spamming or showing off something cool. Because in my eyes it is definitely the latter, though i dont know the legality/practicality/annoyance factor that will have when 50 people will have these on the slopes trying to record their leafing down the bunny runs.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

That's the first action camera I've been tempted to get. GoPros don't really interest me, $499 pre-order is damn cheap as well. Very cool, unfortunately max speed is 25mph/40kmph so no good for snowboarding outside of the park or short clips. I guess you could set it to lead and then to follow as you overtook it, but you'd be out of range fairly quick.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder if it provides you with dubstep while you shred?

Also the whole time I was wondering about the potential of a bad throw that ends up with noseless Gramma like Angry's photographer.

It really does look awesome.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Does look awesome. Unfortunately 99% of people ride in a situation completely unsuited for them, an open to the public resort.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Intriguing.

Not sure I'd get one but I'd get this before a HUD google attachment or some learn how to snowboard gadget.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Unreal. As a drone enthusiast and pro aerial videographer this tech never ceases to amaze me. When the dude threw it in the river I was like NOOO.
and then it just flew up... So crazy. 
There was a company providing this service at big white this year with a similar platform. They would give you a wristband with GPS so the drone could follow you down the hill. they would then provide an edited video of you for $60... I couldn't believe they could do it for so cheap. 
I've said it before and I'll say it again, drones are going to be everywhere in 3 years. We won't even think anything of them whizzing around above our heads


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well thanks to some idiot flying a drone into the Prime Ministers' house here in Japan, there is now massive media focus on them and they have now banned them from public parks and public spaces, as well as government offices etc. Fairly sure they will get banned at ski resorts too


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy fuck that's exactly what I've been trying to think of.

Something that follows you like that.

That thing is tits baby, I want one.

Did you see?

It's fuckin' old people proof.

If those two prunes can use it?

I havn't clicked the link yet, it's prolly super expensive?

I hope not.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Well thanks to some idiot flying a drone into the Prime Ministers' house here in Japan, there is now massive media focus on them and they have now banned them from public parks and public spaces, as well as government offices etc. Fairly sure they will get banned at ski resorts too


yea luckily what is annoying to us will be illegal due to the possibilities.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It does look cool, spam or no. :dunno: 

I'll admit I always thought they seemed like a really neat little hi tech gadget. However,.. I have had one question that keeps popping into my head whenever I see these various drone designs,..! That question is,.. 

Is there some _legitimate_, practical, function enhancing, problem eliminating reason for why the propeller blades always seem to be designed without any guards whatsoever to protect one from those whirling "Ginsu's??"

After having read BA's description of his videographer friend practically losing his schnoz to one of those things? I haven't been able to stop wondering about this. I can't seem to think of any _good_ reason for this particular design (…IMO, oversight) other than maybe some slight weight savings. And that, I'm pretty sure would be pretty negligible anyway. So, the only other logical reason I can come up with is plain old "cost savings!" Less material cost, slightly smaller size, packaging, etc. 

I can't help thinking If that is the primary consideration for eliminating that seemingly _Obvious_ safety feature,..? Somebody's gonna get their ass sued when the next person loses a finger, ear, nose,.. whatever. :blink:

They are capable of producing some bitchin' looking footage tho!! :hairy:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

How long before some nut job uses one to try and kill somebody?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


>


that one would be fun to ride, but it has no use for snowboarding.

If talkin' nothing to do with snowboarding?

I want one of those terminator robot dogs, haha


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... love and hate in the mean time, depending on if I think of it as individual or in a crowd perspective: Love the potential of getting real nice footage; but thinking of having hundreds of them flying around our heads...? Time will show.
(Well, for resort riding it won't be suitable anyway cos the speed is way too slow to follow)


----------



## SteezyWraps (Apr 1, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> Not sure if spamming or showing off something cool. Because in my eyes it is definitely the latter, though i dont know the legality/practicality/annoyance factor that will have when 50 people will have these on the slopes trying to record their leafing down the bunny runs.


The technology is so cool, but I definitely agree. I can just picture, way down the road, a bunch of people with those all competing for airspace down the hill and LilyCams raining from the sky


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have to say, it is cool, idiot proof and really gonna change the way you ride/film...

Hahahahahahahahaha

Sorry, i was so busy laughing at this thing, that i forgot what i was doing, a year down the line, the leader in this area would have to be 3DR with the Solo, or Airdog, they are the only 2 that are even worth considering, and as of yet, are both really unproven as to what they can produce...!

The pitfalls to the Lily as i see it, the digital gimbal, wtf is that...? I get what it is, but really...? If it was simple algorithms that make video stable, then every camera maker would be using this... Oh and the battery, 20 mins is pretty impressive in drone terms, but not being able to change the battery is pretty useless... Oh and then there is the folding props...! Folding props are extremely expensive, and other drone makers have abandoned the idea simply because of this expense, and unreliability as well as other reasons, like they break very easily and are a pain to balance which is paramount to drone flight...

And lastly, proof of concept is something that any drone maker should have, and a working prototype is essential, preferably more than one... So have a read of this article, and laugh hard when you watch the video not from the drone though, as that didn't work... 

Lily: the $499 'selfie drone' that's your personal videographer | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the snowboarding footage: Sugarbowl with Donner Lake in background, but where the $%^$# is the snow ???

more impressed with the kayak footage. 
This may be cool, but really, I don't want a lot more complicated stuff in my life..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> the snowboarding footage: Sugarbowl with Donner Lake in background, but where the $%^$# is the snow ???
> 
> more impressed with the kayak footage.
> This may be cool, but really, I don't want a lot *more complicated stuff in my life*..


Haha, didn't you watch the whole video? :embarrased1:

Haha, that's one of the things that really caught my attention:eyetwitch2:

K towards the end, it shows.

This thing is definitely not complicated:jumping1: 

Old people pulled it out of their bag & used it.

As soon as I seen that, that's what blew me away. haha

I know, I know, haha they're actors haha


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, that footage of old people standing in the grass was awesome !! 

I'm sure some cool footage could be gotten, but, again, more stuff can also clutter up your life. YMMV


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> It does look cool, spam or no. :dunno:
> 
> I'll admit I always thought they seemed like a really neat little hi tech gadget. However,.. I have had one question that keeps popping into my head whenever I see these various drone designs,..! That question is,..
> 
> ...


These things are using brushed dc motors and cheap plastic small rotors with very little momentum. You certainly don't want to take one in the eyeball, but they aren't going lop off noses.

The more expensive will use brushless motors which can potential do a lot more damage.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

VERY similar to Xavier de la Rue's HEXO+ project.

https://hexoplus.com/


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> ....
> (Well, for resort riding it won't be suitable anyway cos the speed is way too slow to follow)


Haha, a guy here at work who has never skied a day in his life told me that this would be great for skiing because he went on to Google to find the average speed of a skier and Google told him it was only 10-20 miles per hour. and downhill racers only go 40-60 miles per hour (you have to get to the Olympic level to go any faster).

What a joke that website is, normal cruising speed on a snowboard is somewhere around 30-35 miles per hour +/_ 10 MPH (approx. maybe?) (YMMV). and skiers are faster, all else being equal

:facepalm1:

http://skiing.about.com/od/skiingtip1/qt/How-Fast-Do-Skiers-Go.htm


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> Haha, a guy here at work who has never skied a day in his life told me that this would be great for skiing because he went on to Google to find the average speed of a skier and Google told him it was only 10-20 miles per hour. and downhill racers only go 40-60 miles per hour (you have to get to the Olympic level to go any faster).
> 
> What a joke that website is, normal cruising speed on a snowboard is somewhere around 45 miles per hour +/_ 10 MPH (approx. maybe?) (YMMV). and skiers are faster, all else being equal
> 
> ...


Unless you're going straight down you are travelling a significantly greater distance than it is. It doesn't care about carving. Not saying it isn't an issue, but it's perhaps not as great as initially thought.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am guessing there is a reason they only showed it following in a terrain park. Perhaps someone will be able to test it next season?

I remain skeptical, but am always open to new information. I doubt it would keep up with most folks I see, carving or not. Plus, it's windy here much of the time, sometimes easily enough to blow something like that away


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I recently saw a group of maybe 15, I'm guessing Chinese tourists, at least 4 of them had the whole drone + iPad setup. This is in the Lake District, one of the most beautiful and chill places I've ever been. It's almost like people can't just be in the moment, like it didn't happen unless it's on YouTube, that recording something is more important than actually experiencing it. Pretty sad or I'm definitely getting old.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snow Hound said:


>


Mind :hairy: Blown.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

neni said:


> (Well, for resort riding it won't be suitable anyway cos the speed is way too slow to follow)


Nailed it.

I was mildly tempted for a minute but I looked at the specs; max speed of 25 mph/40 kph and a max distance of 100 ft/30 meters.

The thing would get left behind by anyone riding groomers, or charging off-piste, and people taking a big jump line.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> I was mildly tempted for a minute but I looked at the specs; max speed of 25 mph/40 kph and a max distance of 100 ft/30 meters.
> 
> The thing would get left behind by anyone riding groomers, or charging off-piste, and people taking a big jump line.


Yeah,.. that does seem slow. It would have kept up with me just fine my first 1/2 season or so. Back when I thought 18 mph felt scary fast.  :facepalm1: But now,.. My average cruising speed is between 25 to 35-40 mph on the groomers. So you're right! It doesn't appear all that practical for snowboarders.

Oh,.. btw! I guess we know now what deagol's "I hate Google" rant was about! So the "Googlemeister" expert at work didn't want to accept the word of an actual snowboarder over the web site's "Facts" eh?? :facepalm1:

He probably believes man didn't land on the moon either! :facepalm3: 
:laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> I recently saw a group of maybe 15, I'm guessing Chinese tourists, at least 4 of them had the whole drone + iPad setup. This is in the Lake District, one of the most beautiful and chill places I've ever been. It's almost like people can't just be in the moment, like it didn't happen unless it's on YouTube, that recording something is more important than actually experiencing it. Pretty sad or I'm definitely getting old.


you are not alone !!!!!

there is a lot to say about just experiencing something in that moment without trying to record it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. that does seem slow. It would have kept up with me just fine my first 1/2 season or so. Back when I thought 18 mph felt scary fast.  :facepalm1: But now,.. My average cruising speed is between 25 to 35-40 mph on the groomers. So you're right! It doesn't appear all that practical for snowboarders.
> 
> Oh,.. btw! I guess we know now what deagol's "I hate Google" rant was about! So the "Googlemeister" expert at work didn't want to accept the word of an actual snowboarder over the web site's "Facts" eh?? :facepalm1:
> 
> ...


Yes, Chomps !! it was one of those "you had to be there" moments to realize the ridiculousness of it all..

I think my normal cruising speed is at least 45 MPH based on having a GPS in hand when doing the test for Never Summer boards that were loaned to me. That's just regular riding, not trying to go "fast" whatsoever.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> Yes, Chomps !! it was one of those "you had to be there" moments to realize the ridiculousness of it all..


Oh,.. I've been there! :blink: You look at a guy and tell him,.. Hey!!! I've _been_ there,.. I've _actually_ done that,..! You're wrong! 

…Oh no! I read it in such and such a magazine, or heard it someplace, from someone, etc!!! And all you can do is stand there gawking at the person, wondering how anyone missing that much grey matter can still manage to walk upright!! :facepalm1:

:shrug:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the author of the article had the title "skiing expert" under his name, so how can anyone argue with that ????


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

How does it avoid collision with various objects out there in the world? Trees, power lines, lift lines, cars, rocks, buildings, bridges, people etc. By the way, if I ever see one of these things buzzing people on the mountain whoever owns it better hope it avoids me. I would love to make a game of trying to knock one out of the sky.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> How does it avoid collision with various objects out there in the world? Trees, power lines, lift lines, cars, rocks, buildings, bridges, people etc. By the way, if I ever see one of these things buzzing people on the mountain whoever owns it better hope it avoids me. I would love to make a game of trying to knock one out of the sky.


It doesn't...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

According to SkiTracks, my top speed snowboarding is obviously faster than this can go. But my average run speed is MUCH slower than 40km/h... Even on the top speed runs; where peak speed is only held for a few seconds. Then again i dont just bomb runs, i butter a bit head to the sides look for jumps and do whatever, then stop and wait for my wife, and all that sort of stuff. 

I think this would work in all but the high speed bombing runs (for those of you who do only that, i guess it isnt going to work)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't wait to see an eagle or hawk take one out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I can't wait to see an eagle or hawk take one out.


1. probably not that stupid

2. if so I hope someone ordered the turkey burger


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I want one, but I would leave the fucking thing for dead. However set high enough and zoomed in it could be a cool overtaking perspective.
Can it zoom in?

The first version will be rushed and full of problems IMO


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> I want one, but I would leave the fucking thing for dead. However set high enough and zoomed in it could be a cool overtaking perspective.
> Can it zoom in?
> 
> The first version will be rushed and full of problems IMO


Haha, I want one too, really bad.

But could you actually ride? haha or would it be like waitin' for that super crappy chic we all experienced before? 

Haha, no offense ladies, it wouldn't be any of you, but you know her. haha, I know you do. haha, actually of course you would, I guess you girls are the ones stuck, tryin' to help them.

Hmm, I guess that just sucks for everybody, haha 


3RD person view, with the ability to circle around & zoom in & out.

That covers every possible shot.
*That is* the best way. Like your are there almost.
Don't know if this one can, but I think I seen 3 different kind today.


Fuck, I'm pretty sure one of those Grand Theft Auto games showed me the light?


Before anyone knew what a drone was, I was thinkin' you could mount a camera to a balloon full of helium.

At the time though, cameras were fuckin' huge.

K, now picture this.

Your tiny little gopro or smaller, whatever it is, mounted on a aerodynamic balloon, that knifes through the air behind you. 

Shit just go fast enough, all you got to do is tie it to a string, haha.
Hmm, how do you stabilize it though? 

On a little mini paper airplane. haha

Oh the wheels are turnin' now Bwa ha ha ha 


TT

Can't you build one of those things, with shit bought @ Radio Shack?

Oh haha, speaking of drone.

Anyone see the 2 dudes in Dubai, with the rocket suites? I wouldn't worry too much about the drones flyin' around wreaking havoc in the air


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha TT you make me fuckin laugh man


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

deagol said:


> Haha, a guy here at work who has never skied a day in his life told me that this would be great for skiing because he went on to Google to find the average speed of a skier and Google told him it was only 10-20 miles per hour. and downhill racers only go 40-60 miles per hour (you have to get to the Olympic level to go any faster).
> 
> What a joke that website is, normal cruising speed on a snowboard is somewhere around 30-35 miles per hour +/_ 10 MPH (approx. maybe?) (YMMV). and skiers are faster, all else being equal
> 
> ...


That's about right. I wouldn't say normal cruising is 35mph. 30-40mph is pretty speedy.

Think about this. Lindsey Vonn's average speed on her runs are around 60mph.

Most skiers aren't bombing they're cruising back and forth blocking the shit out of the runs


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you would be surprised. An adult male that rides more than 5 days per year probably averages 35 - 40 mph regularly on groomed runs. 

One of the guys I ride with brought a garmin with him last year and we went over 55 mph several times that day. (If you trust the gps on the slopes).

We weren't trying to set personal speed records either, We were just riding they way we do all the time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

our runs are very short and hard packed that said

I was freaking out when I hit 36 mph as my top speed. It took all I had to straight line it for the short distance I did to even hit 36. My average top speed is 30'ish and I'm fine with that. 

no clue how you guys do 50 mph :eyetwitch2: I'd be freaking out !!

Maybe it's my park board, my hills conditions, or my age


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's Different out west. Very long, 200' wide runs with good snow under foot gives you a lot more confidence. I am from Indiana and after going to Colorado, I won't even go to the local slopes, unless it's to take my wife or kids to get some runs. 3 lift tickets at home = 1 plane ticket to Denver.


I think you would really surprise yourself on a moderately steep run out west with a few inches of fresh under you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ....no clue how you guys do 50 mph :eyetwitch2: I'd be freaking out !!
> 
> *Maybe it's my park board, my hills conditions, or my age *


...I'll go out on a limb and say it's probably the park board, that and conditions. If you're riding it short? With rocker? It's probably gonna feel pretty squirrely going fast n straight on hardpack. 

Age,...? Naw! Not unless you've grown old and scary!  Based on your park escapades,.. That seems unlikely. 

I hit 49.5 for the first time on one of those 1/3rd mi. local hill runs here. It did have a decently long, steep (...for a 300ft high MI. hill anyway) section. And I personally would never try that on a day with icy, bullet proof conditions. Good hardpacked powder? Sure!

Now up north, where I can get 3/4 or even a full mile or more on many runs. It's easier to get up to those speeds on lesser slopes! :jumping1: But,.. you have to keep your shit wired and in it's sack longer. But even on most of my non-speed runs. My average cruising speeds are easily at 25 mph and up. That is unless it's super crowded with skiers or I'm playing "Billy Ballerina" and doing a lot of buttering around! :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

racer357 said:


> It's Different out west. Very long, 200' wide runs with good snow under foot gives you a lot more confidence. I am from Indiana and after going to Colorado, I won't even go to the local slopes, unless it's to take my wife or kids to get some runs. 3 lift tickets at home = 1 plane ticket to Denver.
> I think you would really surprise yourself on a moderately steep run out west with a few inches of fresh under you.


I'm hoping in the very near future, possibly this coming season to hit CO. 

For me and as we know everyone is different. I got 30+ days here at our local small resorts and sometimes less than stellar conditions. I'd rather ride this than 1 or 2 times out west. Yes I can say this never having been there but even after I do go I know I will still feel this way. YES I will probably pine for those great conditions but I enjoy riding and my home hill is 30 minutes from my door step to my butt on the lift. So as my moto "ride what you got" is what I live by.




chomps1211 said:


> ...I'll go out on a limb and say it's probably the park board, that and conditions. If you're riding it short? With rocker? It's probably gonna feel pretty squirrely going fast n straight on hardpack.


Probably right, but I do ride with some buddies with similar set ups and man can they bomb. Not sure if I'm a good rider or great rider, but I know I am a technical rider. At least I think I am, haha. Give me a motorcycle or car and speed is no issue. Flying down a hill with just my limited armament, I think I get into my own head at times....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> no clue how you guys do 50 mph :eyetwitch2: I'd be freaking out !!
> 
> Maybe it's my park board, my hills conditions, or my age


Haha, yes, on a park board, I'd be freaking as well . My mtn has several spots which demand to point it (otherwise you've to walk over flat spots) thus I do hit high numbers - but only when riding the long stable plank. Already with the bit softer board, I'm substantially slower. And with the short ballerina board? I reduce speed _way_ earlier and rather walk the flats .

But yeah, 50 _is_ very fast. My obervation is that this is just bomb/point it/straigh line speed, whereas the "fun" speed for charging (riding fast, carving) lies well below that speed. I can't do turns at that speed anymore, just crouch, monitor the ground as the slope flies by and do mini adjustments for correction of the direction. Exciting at times, yes, but no real fun :dunno: IMO, you don’t miss much if your hill doesn't allow to get those numbers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

FWIW: I find 35mph to be the low threshold of what I consider fast.

35mph is fast.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I honestly have no idea how fast any speed feels. I have never taken speed readings while riding.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I only started to keep track end of this year with the trace snow app.
I'm usually in the mid 20's with peaks to 35, and I am riding a lot faster than the previous year. Last year every one passed me. This year, I was more in the middle, I pass a lot of people but I was still getting passed by the better riders, and still can't fully keep up with my kid. for e the 35 mph peak was a little scary, and yes I am on flat rocker, and full rocker, but my boards are pretty long 158-161, so they are pretty stiff.
The runs near me are any where from 400 vert to 1k vert with the longest run close to a mile unless you are first chair, it is hard not to play frogger, with the skiers going from side to side, and the pizza deliveries, I m constantly checking myself, not to run into the person ahead of me. the runs near me are very crowded.

Hoping this year with my lead knee finally sorted, I will be able to really be able jump up a notch in speed and style.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I would agree that at 35 you're charging nicely with carves but few (if any) ground tricks; pops and side hits depending on skill level. To get to 50 you have to straight line it and conditions, crowd, and the run itself all have to come together right.

Slyder: I'm a Michigan guy, and I thought I was a good rider (for Michigan). One trip out west and I came back a changed man. Your hills are going to turn into a damn playground when you come back. You're going to own that hill and bomb at will.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Slyder: I'm a Michigan guy, and I thought I was a good rider (for Michigan). One trip out west and I came back a changed man. Your hills are going to turn into a damn playground when you come back. You're going to own that hill and bomb at will.


This I like :jumping1:

Side Note Sabato: ever consider joining us on our Bohemia trip this year?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes 35mph is when you're starting to go pretty fast. I hit 45-50mph no problem but it's really no fun. Who wants to watch a video of you just bombing it anyway. That'd be boring.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this is a vid of my first day on a new snowboard.. at about 1:30, I am checking speed against a GPS.. just to give an idea. Vince from Never Summer asked me to see how these boards felt at speed (stability wise) and to see if I could quantify it (reason for the GPS). Notice, I am not straight-lining. I found out later the reason for my poor helside turns: actually too much forward lean on the highbacks...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

deagol said:


> this is a vid of my first day on a new snowboard.. at about 1:30, I am checking speed against a GPS.. just to give an idea. Vince from Never Summer asked me to see how these boards felt at speed (stability wise) and to see if I could quantify it (reason for the GPS). Notice, I am not straight-lining. I found out later the reason for my poor helside turns: actually too much forward lean on the highbacks...


eh, maybe my definition is too loose but I consider that straight-lining when you hit your max speed. You weren't carving back and forth, you maintained an edge and made small adjustments while following the fall line. You made a couple edge transitions but nothing more than that.

Good shit though, I need winter to be back.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> This I like :jumping1:
> 
> Side Note Sabato: ever consider joining us on our Bohemia trip this year?


Yeah, I've been lurking those Boho thread for a while. haha

I'm considering it. I told the Michigan guys last year that I'm fine on ungroomed, I'm fine on tree runs, I'm fine on steeps, I even like drops...but I'm not sure that I'm fine on ungroomed, steep, tree runs with drops. LOL

If Trapper and David Z get back up there I'd prolly join them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> eh, maybe my definition is too loose but I consider that straight-lining when you hit your max speed. You weren't carving back and forth, you maintained an edge and made small adjustments while following the fall line. You made a couple edge transitions but nothing more than that.
> 
> Good shit though, I need winter to be back.


I can see what you mean, but true flat-basing requires (for me, at least) a cambered board. I don't think you can see it in the vid too well, but I was always on edge, even if very subtly..

the only point here is the speed claimed for recreational skiers on average being 10-20 MPH.. I think that's wayy too slow, compared to what I see. One of the lifts at my home mountain cruises at 11 mph.. so people do go that slow, but not the average speed or even close....

edit: I have another vid I did for that test, where I actually went into a toeside that brought me at least a full 180 degrees (going uphill to scrub off all my speed at the bottom of the run) at 65 MPH, so definately not flat basing at all. 
But I guess this may be getting off-topic. It just seems like that drone can't fly fast enough, like Neni said, to keep up with skiers/boarders on a good cruising run. Also, I don't think it would be very nice to have a bunch of these things buzzing around on the slopes,

YMMV


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah, I've been lurking those Boho thread for a while. haha
> 
> I'm considering it. I told the Michigan guys last year that I'm fine on ungroomed, I'm fine on tree runs, I'm fine on steeps, I even like drops...but I'm not sure that I'm fine on ungroomed, steep, tree runs with drops. LOL
> 
> If Trapper and David Z get back up there I'd prolly join them.


Im also trying to hook up with them on a long weekend trip as well. 
It is intimidating but to be honest and frank if I can you can ride it. I have nothing close to those conditions and we had a blast coming from a hard packed, overly crowded 300 foot vertical home hill


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

deagol said:


> this is a vid of my first day on a new snowboard.. at about 1:30, I am checking speed against a GPS.. just to give an idea. Vince from Never Summer asked me to see how these boards felt at speed (stability wise) and to see if I could quantify it (reason for the GPS). Notice, I am not straight-lining. I found out later the reason for my poor helside turns: actually too much forward lean on the highbacks...


You peeps need to stop name dropping, its making me sick


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ETM said:


> You peeps need to stop name dropping, its making me sick


It generally goes against my nature to do that, so I see where you are coming from. The reason for the actual name is that his login name and the model of the board are the same, so it gets confusing. I kind of ran into that confusion in another thread and saw it was normal and accepted here to do so, so I did it... but not my first choice.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> VERY similar to Xavier de la Rue's HEXO+ project.
> 
> https://hexoplus.com/


That was my reaction when I first saw it too - couldn't/can't understand why it's going viral when it appears to be a lesser copy of that, which itself went viral before now. :dunno:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I recently saw a group of maybe 15, I'm guessing Chinese tourists, at least 4 of them had the whole drone + iPad setup. This is in the Lake District, one of the most beautiful and chill places I've ever been. It's almost like people can't just be in the moment, like it didn't happen unless it's on YouTube, that recording something is more important than actually experiencing it. Pretty sad or I'm definitely getting old.


You wouldn't be alone in that, tbf. Although, on the other hand:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

RagJuice Crew said:


> You wouldn't be alone in that, tbf. Although, on the other hand:


Haha, I see both sides. Each time I travel - everything is new, worth to remember: the first days I take loads of pics - I have this moment when I tell myself to behave less **** Faber-ish and conciously put the camera away .

With the helmet cams, I first felt stupid with them in AK, it felt like too much tech on the mtn. But now, having a long summer infront, I'm so glad I took footage. Memory is fading quickly... I watch the vids every now and then, reliving those precious short moments.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> . Memory is fading quickly...


this is my fear. as I get old or fill my brain with newer memories I'll forget the old ones. 
we have boxes and boxes of pics that we haven't looked at in over 10 yrs. same with digital pics. they sit in folders on a computer doing nothing. 

I see both points live in the moment and capture some of it to hopefully look back on years later


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

RagJuice Crew said:


> You wouldn't be alone in that, tbf. Although, on the other hand:


I take photos, always have and I'm really glad to have some great moments captured. Do constantly snap away at everything all the time? No. Do I think that having myself in the frame automatically improves it? Hell no! You can go stick your selfie stick.

Neni, your AK heli trip was so epic it warranted helmet cams. If I'm ever lucky enough to do something similar I will certainly buy/borrow a cam. 

If I luck out on a resort powder day I try to get some shots and clips to remember the great conditions but plenty of people take it too far. It's not that I'm worried about how other people spend their money and time, I just feel a bit sorry for them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> this is my fear. as I get old or fill my brain with newer memories I'll forget the old ones.
> we have boxes and boxes of pics that we haven't looked at in over 10 yrs. same with digital pics. they sit in folders on a computer doing nothing.


Yeah... those heaps of pics in boxes or discs are worthless. I've a big chunk of old ones as well, and am bit by bit taking them out and make fotobooks, at least from the digital ones where it's not so cumbersome. It's worth the effort. Fun to see the pics again, many fun moment gets refreshed in memory - some occasions I didn't even remember.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Thats friggen cool. Needs more flight time though.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Nocturnal7x said:


> Thats friggen cool. Needs more flight time though.


It is a lesser model of the Hexo+, which in itself is a lesser model of the Aridog, which is being delivered in about 6-8 weeks time...!

I have 2 Airdogs ordered, and i also have an Inspire 1, the Inspire is an awesome machine, and i am currently building a business around that unit with photography and inspections, there is a market for that kind of drone for sure, the time saved, health and safety reasons etc far outweigh the costs of sending numerous people scaffolding etc to inspect certain areas...

The automated drones are a different kettle of fish altogether, they probably will be annoying to a certain type of people, but used properly, think that they could be beneficial in numerous ways. But to have loads of them in the air all the time, is just not right...!

The game changer in my eyes, will be if GoPro get there drone in the right market, the RC models are already saturated, and DJI rules that particular area, and with 3DR Solo already out and possibly crossing the divide and doing RC and Automated, that will change the game again... So GoPro need to match the 3DR Solo at least, and probably surpass them, which i think is possible, but not necessarily wanted...!

We have seen how GoPros have taken over the hills and how many people have them, if drones do the same we are in trouble...!

The plus side, is i cannot see that happening the resorts and FAA will legislate it away before it can happen...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> 1. probably not that stupid
> 
> 2. if so I hope someone ordered the turkey burger


Thread back from the dead, just stumbled on this


----------

